# Building Door for closet within closet



## ThumbBuster (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi folks,

Hope for some help. I am a DYIer and am finishing out my basement closet, or part of it. it's a long room so I wanted to finish off part of it and leave the back part as a hidden storage/safe room... I've got it all framed in and now I'm on the door itself. A few questions. 

I'm not sure if I should use 2x2 framing or stick with 2x4 framing for the door..(not the "door frame",, but the frame that makes up the door itself)? 
The big question is what is the best method to use when making the frame for the door (again, not the "door frame",, but the frame that makes up the door itself)? 

I plan on using wood paneling or just sheetrock on the door.. The idea is to make it look kinda like a hidden door.. Without spending that kind of money on it.....

Any help will be greatly appreciated..

Thanks a million!!


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I've made closet doors by making a ladder frame that is just pocket screwed together and glued with titebond ll. I used 5/4x3 fingerjointed cedar so the frame wouldn't warp and also to keep them light. I then sprayed on contact cement to apply the 1/8" plywood panels, first i wrapped the edges, then did the faces and trimmed everything with a flush trim bit in my laminate trimmer. You just need to score first any time you go across the grain.

Figure out exactly how your door is going to open before you build it. Try to think of all the things that will get in the way of the door functioning properly. You may need to use a different type of hinge to avoid the door pinching against the sheetrock when you open it.


----------

